# * The Official 2013: What Are You Driving To SoWo? *



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

IMG_3348 by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

Ill be in this, looking a little different...assuming I get it done.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

 
_MG_7631 by Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

but with different wheels


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a ton of work to do before being anywhere close to ready 

 
Untitled by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I will be in this as my car is out of commission for awhile. Needless to say, I will be walking everywhere. 










Tapatalk'd


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

I need some legit pics


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

My VW film Rig 

cant post pics yet it'll look a bit different soon :laugh:


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

*Here's one of the rides I'll have there. It'll be sitting next to my booth.*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## ktm8806 (Feb 14, 2005)

My wife and I will be driving down in the Helios.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Freshly boosted too!


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Not going to lie. This thread makes me not want to bring my car lol. Too much competition!


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

> There will be many many changes inside and out before sowo :thumbup:


Changes thus far=


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

luke wl. said:


> Not going to lie. This thread makes me not want to bring my car lol. Too much competition!


How so? It's not really a competition anyway.

You own a brand new, bagged car on $5000 wheels. What is there to worry about? Lol.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

My truck with something special on the trailor. 

Think, the thin blue line. All LEO will know what I am talking about.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

vr6swap said:


>


This thing is beautiful!

PSU I was just joking. I know it's not really a competition.


----------



## hxcdubbin239 (Feb 19, 2007)

See you in Helen!


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

hope to have this at least driving...wont be anywhere near finished or alot of stuff i want done but just trying to make it there this year...


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## itzallansgli (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Tyrekikr (Sep 17, 2006)

*The "G" Shoppe*


----------



## Novtec1 (Mar 6, 2004)

just this RS thing.....


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

This............


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

&


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good stuff guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## dUB410 JTI (Apr 14, 2009)

reppin air cooled...hope to see some other air brethren 


Pink Sky by 40yearoldvw, on Flickr


----------



## Scoodub (Apr 21, 2011)

Won't be 4x4 by then


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

The wife and I will be in this, but it will look completely different.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

jwcardy said:


> The wife and I will be in this, but it will look completely different.
> ic:


Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I will be in this....but it will look completely differant by SoWo.


----------



## Eric76 (Jun 29, 2011)

But repainted and lower.


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

If all goes to plan and it actually gets done


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Sknkwrks. I want to run you...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

razorride said:


> If all goes to plan and it actually gets done


:thumbup: soooo clean!


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

my first SOWO, Ride'n in meh 77 VR-Bunny


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> I will be in this....but it will look completely differant by SoWo.


Nice car, is that yours??


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

luke wl. said:


> Sknkwrks. I want to run you...


LOL. Cant think of anyplace around where it would be safe to reasonably roll and run the cars. Gearing is going to be your problem against a car like that but it would be interesting.



HelthInsXpert said:


> Nice car, is that yours??


I am renting it from Enterprise for the weekend....would you believe only $29 a day?


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> I am renting it from Enterprise for the weekend....would you believe only $29 a day?


best response i could have ever hoped for


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb296/davesco/IMG_2288.jpg
5 more weeks!


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

davesco said:


> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb296/davesco/IMG_2288.jpg
> 5 more weeks!



here ya go....


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Feb 12, 2010)

> I am renting it from Enterprise for the weekend....would you believe only $29 a day?


Just thought you had a TTS, no biggie.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

luke wl. said:


> Sknkwrks. I want to run you...


:thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## rich65vwbus (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't decide on what to drive the .:R32 or 65 Bus


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I have no idea!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cruising down from Philly.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> LOL. Cant think of anyplace around where it would be safe to reasonably roll and run the cars. Gearing is going to be your problem against a car like that but it would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am renting it from Enterprise for the weekend....would you believe only $29 a day?


this made me laugh out loud. im gonna run over this week and see what my local enterprise has to offer


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

sleepin gti said:


> this made me laugh out loud. im gonna run over this week and see what my local enterprise has to offer


Haha last year for H2O we rented a passat and threw some wheels on it for fun. Much less stress that way.


----------



## General_vw_Gli (Sep 17, 2010)

*mine n hers!*

This............









& this............


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Haha last year for H2O we rented a passat and threw some wheels on it for fun. Much less stress that way.


i see what you did there haha. improv level = boss.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Just thought you had a TTS, no biggie.


I do. I have had the TTS and the E30 M3 at SoWo time for something different.



sleepin gti said:


> this made me laugh out loud. im gonna run over this week and see what my local enterprise has to offer


Glad somebody thought it was funny.



GTACanuck said:


> Haha last year for H2O we rented a passat and threw some wheels on it for fun. Much less stress that way.


What an awesome idea!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


>


:wave: i'll see you there!!


----------



## BHCsean (Nov 20, 2011)

I will be rolling in this scrap metal...


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## JDMillhouse (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jds215 said:


> :wave: i'll see you there!!


Yeahhh buddy!


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Ill be there with the Audi. Come find me and have a beer, i'll be at the Dorf.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

both of these are going up with the mkv being mine


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HankMoody (Apr 25, 2013)

**puts on flame suit**

The daily driver unless i carpool with someone else: 

Nelly g whip yo lol


----------



## Mike89lsc (Dec 29, 2004)

Riding the Volvo this year


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

My first SOWO


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## DWCR321819 (Apr 15, 2011)

kaitisland said:


>


 ^^ I Like :beer:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Bringing the 20th for the second year in a row. I was hoping to have had some more stuff done to it before the show, but probably not happening.


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

Repping Canada in this:


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

If everything posted makes an appearance there will be a damn good turnout :thumbup:


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

gonna be derpin in the tdi. 
 
sr83 mk5 by [email protected], on Flickr 
 
sowoAD by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

silvr rcr said:


> gonna be derpin in the tdi.
> 
> sr83 mk5 by [email protected], on Flickr
> 
> sowoAD by [email protected], on Flickr


 those CC wheels are blah on a friends CC but are SAF on your MKV:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IGotVDubbed (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be in this work in progress, I need to try and get the front bumper painted... 
First SOWO super excited to see some great cars!


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll be there in this beast!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

RisR32 said:


> I'll be there in this beast!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

Gaets said:


> Ill be in this, looking a little different...assuming I get it done.


 Hopefully...fingers crossed 

How it looked as of last night


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

rabbitlvr said:


> those CC wheels are blah on a friends CC but are SAF on your MKV:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks!


----------



## recci03 (Dec 9, 2009)

ill be bringing this poop bucket  :thumbup:


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to be bringing my car again. I'll hopefully have chrome eyelashes, and it's had an Euro plate since last year's SoWo.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## 7-Sins (Oct 22, 2003)

Lot of the cars are looking good so far :thumbup: 

I plan on bringing the sedan


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

We'll be bringing this little unicorn....


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)

love it ^^^^^


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

ill be in this

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

First VW show for the SuperBeetle...


----------



## RCKEV (May 29, 2012)

I'll be in the R


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Starting getting it ready for SoWo 

Laying out the graphics, only about 1/3 the way done right now.


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

Ill be taking the comfortable ride from NH


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

troyboy96 said:


> Ill be taking the comfortable ride from NH


Aw, a 6.7, that's cute Troy!  










See y'all there!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## vrt-retta (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll be driving this thing.

Come find us at the CL Designs Booth.


----------



## sdmjake (May 6, 2013)

if this frickin forum would let me post a pic i'd show it. guess you'll have to wait n see....


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Aw, a 6.7, that's cute Troy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew you sure that thing can make it? Helen sure is a long way from PA


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

marcdavis said:


> Andrew you sure that thing can make it? Helen sure is a long way from PA


Been running like a champ with the new fuel system and tune! 

Only thing that might not make it are the tires :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Taking this:


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## floridabmx (May 1, 2008)

50hp all the way from south florida :laugh:


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

This, with a twist


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)




----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

My son is gonna bring his R8 

http://youtu.be/YkkSU4YiDUI


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

razorride said:


> My son is gonna bring his R8
> 
> http://youtu.be/YkkSU4YiDUI


This thing is freakin awesome!


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be rolling down with the Coolwater VW Cruise from NJ


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

ill be there in the jetta


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## jrcanes55 (Nov 1, 2011)

My e28


----------



## Coty52 (Nov 5, 2010)

My CC will be making an appearance.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

Was gonna be this:











Until this happened:












I'll see you peoples at other shows I'm sure.


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

Leaving in 6 hours for the 20 hour trip and taking the Daily pig.. see you there!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Some beautiful rides here already!


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Headed up in the morning in my 72 Bus


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

my trusty steed

Untitled by m_colby, on Flickr


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

A 2012 ford escape with a front plate that says Brittany  yep, I'm driving my friends car

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

still a few little tweaks to get done.


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

my ****box going to its first SOWO see ya'll there. drive safe.


----------



## USMC1.8T (Jul 21, 2009)

*I was Going to be there in this...*










but work and summer classes just wont allow it. I will be at Fixxfest come hell or high water though.


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

be in this


----------

